

The JVM situation - ctoth
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/scala-functional/kvbaE6cAzqM/RC1nmc-HUtYJ

======
trailfox
Mostly a discussion around one guy's vague and unsubstantiated criticisms of
Scala.

